# What is the nature of an office in the church?



## frog (Jun 22, 2022)

Hello,

I'm confused about what "offices" in the church are. What does it mean that elders and deacons are "offices" in the church? What does it mean for something to be an "office"? What stops Bible study leaders or those who lead the church service or those who lead prayer meetings, or any leadership position in the church, from being an "office"?


----------

